
The job market is so good, candidates aren't even showing up for interviews - rexbee
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/17/pf/job-interview-ghosting/index.html
======
titusjohnson
"Business owners discover they dislike being treated badly, just like
prospective employees."

------
chrisbennet
"We all need to be respectful of people's time," said Willingham. "We need to
keep both lines of communication open and be honest with each other. It might
not be the right opportunity today, but there's no reason to burn a bridge."

Sure, _now_ they talk about respecting our time and communicating...

------
sharemywin
I like the part at the end when they mention how recruiters do it too.

------
lostinLA
Zero empathy for these companies.

